# Review: Canon EOS M6 Mirrorless Camera by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 3, 2017)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of Canon’s latest mirrorless offering, the EOS M6.</p>
<p>As expected, the new mirrorless camera from Canon is quite capable, though not the groundbreaking advancement a lot of folks are after.</p>
<p><strong>The-Digital-Picture Summary:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>If you have been waiting to jump into a Canon MILC and an APS-C sensor format works for you, the EOS M6 should be a great choice.</p>
<p>While one may feel a tendency to treat a camera of this size as a point and shoot model, using it only for those still-important snapshot opportunities that pop up (it works extremely well for these) would mean underutilizing a highly-capable camera. The M6 has an excellent AF system (intelligent, quickly controllable and good speed) and an impressive set of features and controls. While a complete beginner can employ this camera to capture high quality images with little effort, the advanced user who takes the time to learn this camera’s features will have great control over their imagery. Whether it is tucked into a pocket or in camera case for backup purposes or used as a primary camera, the M6 is a little camera that deserves some serious attention. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-M6.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>It’s likely a tough choice between the EOS M5 and the EOS M6, but in both cases, you’re going to get a capable APS-C mirrorless camera that will be as familiar to use as your EOS DSLR or G series PowerShot.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Order the Canon EOS M6</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS M6 Body Black: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318278-REG/canon_eos_m6_mirrorless_digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only-black.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2ljXiYn">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tidd.ly/5a97881e">Park (UK)</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 Body Silver: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318780-REG/canon_1725c001_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only-silver.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2l6Lmax">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tidd.ly/ccceb4b6">Park (UK)</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/15-45 IS STM Black: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318776-REG/canon_1724c011_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-black.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2l6wloU">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tidd.ly/8121fe28">Park (UK)</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/15-45 IS STM Silver: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318781-REG/canon_1725c011_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-silver.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2kI8tHm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tidd.ly/ccceb4b6">Park (UK)</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/18-150 IS STM Black: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318778-REG/canon_1724c021_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-18-150mm-lens-black.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2l6wloU">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tidd.ly/5782afce">Park (UK)</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M6 w/18-150 IS STM Silver: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318783-REG/canon_1725c021_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m6-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-18-150mm-lens-silver.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/icam6sk1.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2kI8tHm">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## okaro (May 3, 2017)

I think the choice will be simple for many as the cameras are so similar. Typically a viewfinder is something to which a user has pretty strong views. Also as there is the external viewfinder one can pretty safely choose M6 is one is unsure. The price difference might increase as the M6 gets older and last of M3s have been are sold.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 4, 2017)

Having bought the M5 (and M3, and M) I am actually sorely tempted to buy the M6 as well. I don't like the built-in viewfinder on the M5 and prefer the M3's viewfinder as it's far more flexible (especially due to the ability to angle it) and comfortable to use. Whether I then keep the M5 or not is another matter


----------



## magarity (May 4, 2017)

okaro said:


> Typically a viewfinder is something to which a user has pretty strong views


Sometimes it's a case of NOT having strong view... as in, when you get older your close up vision starts to degrade. I have a hard time seeing the back screen of my 6D in live view mode unless I hold it out at arm's length and lean my head back a little. But the info in the viewfinder is easy to see. I can't see getting a mirrorless and holding it waaaaay out for every shot.


----------



## Frodo (May 4, 2017)

I would be interested in the difference in image quality between the M3 and M6/M5.
I accept the limitations of the M3 in terms of AF, but have a 6D for times when I need better AF.
A big part of the reason for getting the M3 is for landscape photos when backpacking. I'm happy with the IQ of the M3, but would be interested if, in fact, there is a noticeable improvement in e.g. dynamic range.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 4, 2017)

Frodo said:


> I would be interested in the difference in image quality between the M3 and M6/M5.
> I accept the limitations of the M3 in terms of AF, but have a 6D for times when I need better AF.
> A big part of the reason for getting the M3 is for landscape photos when backpacking. I'm happy with the IQ of the M3, but would be interested if, in fact, there is a noticeable improvement in e.g. dynamic range.


in actual use, there's a noticeable difference in latitude, but the M3 isn't that bad. the M3 cannot and will not AEB though as it slows down to around 3 fps to do so. the M6/M3 9fps burst and deeper buffer allow you to do things even with landscape that the M3 can't even attempt.

the kit lens (18-150mm) is absolutely fantastic, and the MFD is amazing, leading it to be as "near macro" as you can get before you say it's a macro lens. it's basically a 1:3 macro which is awesome for a walkaround lens.

that and the 11-22 pack a punch that is hard to beat on the M5 or M6.

I'll probably end up trading in my M5 for an M6 assuming featurewise they are the same.


----------



## Frodo (May 5, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> the M3 cannot and will not AEB though as it slows down to around 3 fps to do so. the M6/M3 9fps burst and deeper buffer allow you to do things even with landscape that the M3 can't even attempt.



Yes the M3's AEB is unacceptably slow and renders it just about useless (in other than on static subjects while on a tripod). I can't fathom why it is so slow (I reckon about 1 frame per second), when the burst (4 fps) is good and a 3 shot AEB on my 6D is over in less than a second. Luckily the DR is okay and I now drag shadow detail (sometimes to the point of increasing noise) because the AEB is soooo bad. Surely this is a simple firmware fix.


----------



## -1 (May 5, 2017)

Frodo said:


> I would be interested in the difference in image quality between the M3 and M6/M5.
> I accept the limitations of the M3 in terms of AF, but have a 6D for times when I need better AF.
> A big part of the reason for getting the M3 is for landscape photos when backpacking. I'm happy with the IQ of the M3, but would be interested if, in fact, there is a noticeable improvement in e.g. dynamic range.



The M5/6 data ain't in yet but this could give you a hint of what to expect:

<http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon%20EOS%205D%20Mark%20IV,Canon%20EOS%2080D,Canon%20EOS%20M,Canon%20EOS%20M3>


----------



## -1 (May 5, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Having bought the M5 (and M3, and M) I am actually sorely tempted to buy the M6 as well. I don't like the built-in viewfinder on the M5 and prefer the M3's viewfinder as it's far more flexible (especially due to the ability to angle it) and comfortable to use. Whether I then keep the M5 or not is another matter



I think it's a good thing that Canon shows commitment to the M system. I'm not in a hurry since I'm quite unhappy with the 12bit RAW in continuous shooting mode but would my M would fail then a M6 would be the likely replacement. The M5 seem a tad bulky in comparison:

http://camerasize.com/compare/#684,709


----------



## -1 (May 5, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> I will also upgrade my M3 to the M6. Since I use my M3 for Real Estate, I've come to need the tilt-up screen in tight spaces. Since the M5 could not tilt-up 180°, I never considered it as an option.
> 
> Even though a viewfinder would be nice, I'd rather have a screen that tilts 180° over a viewfinder that would get in the way.



You can get the hotshoe EVF for the M6. Get the new one if you can since it's, if I've understood things correctly OLED while the old one is ordinary LCD.


----------



## Act444 (May 5, 2017)

Went from the M10 to the M6. Considered the M5 but found it a bit too bulky. I find it a great balance between size and control - finally, an M that is enjoyable to use...

Considering whether to pick up the viewfinder...wonder if anyone else has it.


----------

